# Gute Besserung für unseren Hammelhetzer.



## Günni69 (6. August 2006)

War zwar selber nicht dabei, aber habe in einem Thread gelesen, dass die gestrige Tour für den Hammelhetzer mit einem Sturz und anschliessenden Aufenthalt im KH endete.

*Möchte ihm hiermit gute Besserung wünschen und hoffe, er kann bald wieder biken und mir mal ein paar nette Trails in der Ville zeigen.*


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Cool bleiben, Unkraut vergeht nicht  ...der wird schon wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

Auch von mir nochmnal alles Gute an Dieter  und möglichst schnelle Genesung.  

Nach dem Sturz sind Alle der leichten und mittleren Gruppe nur noch überaus vorsichtig gefahren und die Gespräche kreisten immer wieder um das Thema. Sieht man mal wieder wie sowas prägt  

VG Guido


----------



## black (7. August 2006)

er war zwar nit bei mir in der Gruppe aber trotzdem..

Kopf hoch bald ist bestimmt wieder happy trailing...  


alles gute ...

mfg
André


----------



## supasini (7. August 2006)

naja, nicht alle: die Rennfeile von Dieter musste ja in einem dem Radel angemessenen Tempo wieder den Berg runter befördert werden... 
und dann mussten Boris und ich euch einholen  

Tja, Hammelverletzter: du meldest dich sicher ausführlich, sobald deine Finger wieder an die Tastatur kommen. Wir sind schon alle auf einen Bericht aus deiner Perspektive über die Zustände im Neuenahrerkrankenhaus usw. gespannt. 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sieht man mal wieder wie sowas prägt


Mag sein, hält aber i.d.R. nicht lange an...
Ende Mai 2006: Es war nass, steil glatt...einfach perfekt


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, hält aber i.d.R. nicht lange an...
> Ende Mai 2006: Es war nass, steil glatt...einfach perfekt


Dieter


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Dieter


Nein ich...ich sagte "steil"


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Schau mal in mein Gästebuch. Ist der letzte Beitrag...wahrscheinlich weil alle denken ich hab's nicht überlebt.


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

Ich guck bei dir immer nur die Bilder


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich guck bei dir immer nur die Bilder


Dafür kauf ich mir morgens schonmal 'ne Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (7. August 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> War zwar selber nicht dabei, aber habe in einem Thread gelesen, dass die gestrige Tour für den Hammelhetzer mit einem Sturz und anschliessenden Aufenthalt im KH endete.
> 
> *Möchte ihm hiermit gute Besserung wünschen und hoffe, er kann bald wieder biken und mir mal ein paar nette Trails in der Ville zeigen.*



Poste doch mal den Link von diesem Thread. Bin neugierig.


----------



## Montana (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, hält aber i.d.R. nicht lange an...
> Ende Mai 2006: Es war nass, steil glatt...einfach perfekt




 Mit was ist die Rinde enfernt worden - Körper oder bike  

Alle Achtung - heftige Sache und glücklicherweise gut ausgegangen. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## black (7. August 2006)

hier noch ein kleiner shortcut..


----------



## Redking (7. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein kleiner shortcut..


Das geht doch aber schneller oder rpo 35?? 
Kein Wunder das immer was passiert wenn ihr bremst! 

Gute Besserung an Dieter!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Vollsortimenter (7. August 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> hier noch ein kleiner shortcut..



Ähm, und?????


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Mit was ist die Rinde enfernt worden - Körper oder bike ...


Wenig Bike, viel Körper  und ja, eigentlich hatte ich Glück ! Klar, war die Rinde nicht sehr stabil, aber der Einschlag war nicht ohne.


			
				Redking schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht doch aber schneller oder rpo...


 Klar, aber nicht mit einer CC-Feile und hohem Sattel  Und wenn ich gewußt hätte dass black mich schon gefilmt hat, wäre ich für unseren Freund Taschenfunzel nicht nochmal runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2006)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, und?????


Du wolltest doch 'nen Link oder ? Dann benimm dich auch entsprechend


----------



## Nurse (7. August 2006)

Liebe Grüße vom Hammelhetzer 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=99846&page=102


----------



## Vollsortimenter (7. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Du wolltest doch 'nen Link oder ? Dann benimm dich auch entsprechend



Wollt ich, aber den von der Hammelhetzergeschichte. Verstehe wahrscheinlich nicht den Zusammenhang, bin blond.................


----------



## juchhu (7. August 2006)

Tach zusammen,

Dir Dieter @Hammelhetzer, beste Genesungswünsche.

Ich freue mich, dass Du nun endlich Deine Coming Out durchgezogen hast.

Diese ständigen Heimlichkeiten waren ja nicht mit anzusehen.






Die Stockhaltung ist noch ein wenig unkonventionell. 
Das Schuhwerk reicht gerade für den Weg zur Mülltonne, 
um dasselbige dort zu entsorgen.

Wenn Du bald die ersten zig Kilometer hinter Dir hast, 
wirst Du den Muskelstützverband nicht mehr brauchen.

Kleiner Tipp von mir: 
Auch wenn unser gemeinsamer Sport nicht olympisch ist,
solltest Du in aller Öffentlichkeit Deine Dopingpräperate nicht bei Dir führen.

Herzlichste Genesungswünsche und mit einem dreifachem "Klack, Klack, Klack" 
heißen wir Nordic Walker Dich auf unseren Wegen willkommen.

VG Martin

PS: Falls Du psychologisch Betreuung für die ersten Wochen wünschst 
(weil z.B. Deine Mitmenschen Dich anfeinden), 
ruf einfach unter

0800 JUCHHU an. 

Wir Nordic Walker stehen hinter Dir.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (7. August 2006)

Hallo Dieter,
auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche: Dass Du bald wieder gesund bist und biken kannst!


----------



## Delgado (8. August 2006)

@Hammelfalschversteher:

*Scheibenbremsen!!!! *

Hatte ich Dir doch geschrieben ....

Hat sich noch immer gerächt, nicht auf mich zu hören  

Trotzdem, gute Besserung.

Lad' mich halt mal zum Essen ein ...


----------



## Hilljumper (29. August 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Nordic Walker stehen hinter Dir.




es gibt ja Leute, die wegen der Walker für die Einführung derMehrwalksteuer  plädieren


----------



## WESEL (19. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> @Hammelfalschversteher:
> 
> *Scheibenbremsen!!!! *
> 
> ...



Wie war denn der Abend so?


----------



## Delgado (23. August 2010)

WESEL schrieb:


> Wie war denn der Abend so?



Weiß ich nicht mehr.
Ist zu lange her ...


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht mehr.
> Ist zu lange her ...




Und wie war euer Urlaub ?

Schöne Bilder gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (23. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Und wie war euer Urlaub ?
> 
> Schöne Bilder gemacht ?



Das weiß ich noch; Bin heute morgen erst zurück ... direkt zur Arbeit 

Klasse war's 

Alle Pässe rund um Andermatt abgeklappert mit teils phänomenaler Aussicht. Manchmal aber auch ohne ebendiese (z. B. 10 Meter Sicht im Nebel auf dem Furkapass).

Bilder gibt's wohl auch aber das braucht wohl noch was ...


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Das weiß ich noch; Bin heute morgen erst zurück ... direkt zur Arbeit
> 
> Klasse war's
> 
> ...






 Willkommen zurück ! ,irgendwann erwischt es jeden  ich hab auch nur noch diese Woche ....

Na da warte ich noch was auf die Fotos .....


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

Äh, was ist das denn hier für eine alte Kamelle? 

Fällt mir doch spontan noch ein verschollener Name ein ...  ... ...


----------



## Tazz (24. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Äh, was ist das denn hier für eine alte Kamelle?
> 
> Fällt mir doch spontan noch ein verschollener Name ein ...  ... ...



Apropo ................. wo isser denn eigentlich abgeblieben


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Apropo ................. wo isser denn eigentlich abgeblieben




Wer jetzt?


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wer jetzt?



Der Hammeldieter.


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Der Hammeldieter.




Ach so.
Der bereichert das KTWR.

Iris fand das XTR-Angebot übrigens gut


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Der bereichert das KTWR.
> 
> Iris fand das XTR-Angebot übrigens gut



Iris ist ein kluges Mädchen.

Unter was läuft der Hammel den da?


----------



## Delgado (24. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Iris ist ein kluges Mädchen.
> 
> Unter was läuft der Hammel den da?



Das wechselt soooo oft .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (26. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Iris ist ein kluges Mädchen.
> 
> Unter was läuft der Hammel den da?




Nennt er sich nicht B.Scheuert?


----------



## Enrgy (26. August 2010)

Nee, sicher nicht, von dem kommen noch zuviele Posts mit ernsthaftem Inhalt...


----------



## Delgado (27. August 2010)

B. Scheuert fährt Freerider


----------



## Tazz (27. August 2010)

Der Hammelhetzer auch manchmal  .......... allerdings meist nicht freiwillig


----------



## Enrgy (27. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Der Hammelhetzer auch manchmal  .......... allerdings meist nicht freiwillig



Ja, so wie hier auf diesem gefährlichen Steilstück...


----------



## karthäuser (27. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ja, so wie hier auf diesem gefährlichen Steilstück...






Muahhhhhhhhh wie geil ist das denn ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

